# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Tổng quan về khách sạn green field - hội an

## bachnguyen

*Thông tin khách sạn*


Thuộc hệ thống khách sạn Hội An : GREEN FIEL HỘI AN bao gồm 60 phòng với nội thất sang trọng mang một nét tinh tế đặc trưng riêng. Từ căn phòng của mình bạn có thể đón những làn gió mát từ hồ bơi với dòng nước xanh trong. Hay là bạn có thể chọn bầu không khí trong lành từ khu vườn nhỏ xinh tươi đủ nhiều loại cây và hoa. 

Nhà hàng khách sạn Green Field Hội An sẽ phục vụ quý khách bữa sáng với món ăn Á hoặc quốc tế, vào cuối buổi chiều muộn bạn có thể thư giãn và thưởng thức một ly cocktail cạnh hồ bơi. Trải nghiệm tại phòng massage của khách sạn là điều bạn nên làm với Jean Destoyaux. Internet miễn phí, có dịch vụ đưa đón khách từ sân bay sẽ giúp bạn thoải mái hơn. Quả thật, Khách sạn Green Field Hội An là giá trị đích thực của sự nghỉ dưỡng. 

Là nơi lý tưởng cho du khách nghỉ tại trung tâm thành phố và chỉ cách bãi biển có vài km, quý khách có thể thả bộ tham quan trung tâm phố cổ Hội An hoặc cầu Nhật Bản
*
Tiện nghi & dịch vụ*


Quán BarNhà hàngQuán Cà PhêinTernet Và Wifi miễn phíKét sắtBãi giữ xeHồ BơiDịch vụ giặt ủidịch vụ du lịch.

*Chính sách khách sạn*

Trẻ em: 
Một trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi hoặc 2 trẻ dưới 2 tuổi không kê giường phụ ngủ chung bố mẹ không bao gồm ăn sáng. 
Phụ thu 
Trẻ từ 5-12 tuổi phụ thu 50.000VNĐ/trẻ 
Ngưới lớn: phụ thu 100.000VNĐ/khách 
Giường phụ: 150.000VND/khách.
*
Vị trí khách sạn*

KHÁCH SAN GREEN FIEL HỘI AN toạ lạc tại trung tâm thành phố Hội An, trên trục đường chính từ phố cổ ra biển. Chung quanh được bao bọc bởi cây xanh cùng với gió biển trong lành, mát mẽ. 
KHÁCH SAN GREEN FIEL HỘI AN cách bưu điện và ngân hàng 500 mét, cách chợ và phố cổ 400 mét, đi xe đạp chỉ 10 phút đến biển Cửa Đại Hội An, rất thuận tiện cho du khách tắm biển, mua sắm hoặc dạo chơi phố cổ. Cách sân bay và ga Đà Nẵng khoảng 40 phút đi xe.

----------

